# Jax Passed His CGN!



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

So did Sadie but we didn't have any doubts about her 
It was in an indoor "pet community centre" type of place downtown and just as Jax was finishing and doing his down/stay, a whole bus full of tourists came in and started taking pictures  I thought it was curtains for us but he somehow stayed focused and we passed. :happyboogie:
He aced the walking through a crowd and the other dog he met was a yorkie that attacked his face and he didn't react.
I even heard comments from the tourists that he must be a police dog and Sadie must be a guide dog


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you both !


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats!

But what is a CGN?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Congrats!
> 
> But what is a CGN?


 Canine good neighbor

Congrats what a great achievement we are currently working toward CGN:happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Miss Molly May said:


> Canine good neighbor
> 
> Congrats what a great achievement we are currently working toward CGN:happyboogie::happyboogie:


Thanks! What organization offers it? Is it like the AKC CGC - Canine Good Citizen certificate? It sounds like it might be.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Thanks! What organization offers it? Is it like the AKC CGC - Canine Good Citizen certificate? It sounds like it might be.


CKC Canadian Kennel Club its the same I believe


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woot!!! Congratulations!!! Super Steak Dinner for Jax tonigth, he did awesome!!! I know you were worried that he might not pass. Isn't it great when our dogs prove us wrong!!! 

And congratulations to your "guide dog" too!!  Great job!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

I know it's not that big a deal, but the really cool part was that he behaved as if he knew this was his time to shine... there was no goofing off out of him, just complete obedience :wub:
Castlemaid, I told him going in that if he behaves, I'll buy him a danish from the Williams Coffee Pub in the place... I was so excited when he passed that I forgot to buy it LOL


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbup: Congrats to all! nice job


----------

